# Mortise Template



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I bought this dowel jig (see photo) a couple years ago and it proved very useful and dead on accurate.

I was just wandering why no one has made something similar for mortises. 

Is it too difficult to make one or not practical?

Perhaps it’s out there and I’m not aware?

Thank you
Nicolas


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Mortise Jig*

Maybe one like this?:yes4:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Or Maybe like this one

======

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/7667-mortise-pal-jig.html
http://www.mortisepal.com/
=====

http://cgi.ebay.com/CRAFTSMAN-SEARS...ItemQQptZRouters_Bits?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
========


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

These are mighty nice jigs

I paid for my dowel jig about $20.00. This amount will not even cover the tax on these jigs LOL

Dave yes it's a beautiful one but I dont have to ask the cost of it, I will get sick.

Bobj your is the best I have seen, a real beauty.

Guess I will have to do what Template Tom said; make your own

Thank you
Nicolas


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

It sells for $199.00 for the kit. It's on sale now for $174.00 at mortisepal.com!
Sorry if I made you sick. Oh yes, it comes with a doweling template also.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

That's a lot of pennies Dave

I guess I will have to stick with my dowelling template for now LOL

Nicolas


----------



## Big Buford (May 15, 2008)

I just ordered the MortisePal this past week and UPS is delivering it tomorrow. I am excited about getting it and have many uses already planned for it. I thought it was expensive but a good and useful tool lasts a lifetime, and besides, I guess I am just a tool addict.


----------



## Big Buford (May 15, 2008)

*Router Projects*

Some router projects made in my new shop


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice work Greg!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice work Greg

When you get your Mortisepal, please post some pictures

Thank you
Nicolas


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice tool line up and your shop is so big, I envy you big time Big Buford!

Your choice of headboard and wall table style, 20s 30s retro?


----------



## Big Buford (May 15, 2008)

Ghidrah said:


> Nice tool line up and your shop is so big, I envy you big time Big Buford!
> 
> Your choice of headboard and wall table style, 20s 30s retro?


I built a new shop this past year after loosing my old shop and all my tools in a flood. I moved to a rural area where I had the room to build a big shop that I never had the room to build before. I feel like i am in woodworkers heaven.
The table and headboard design is something i built that reminded me of a table lamp i built in the school woodshop back in 1959 when I was 14.


----------



## Big Buford (May 15, 2008)

Bob said:


> Nice work Greg!


Thanks Bob!
I always have so much fun when in my shop.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

kolias said:


> That's a lot of pennies Dave
> 
> I guess I will have to stick with my dowelling template for now LOL
> 
> Nicolas


If you really want some "sticker shock", Nicolas, take a look at the Leigh FMT jig

Leigh Industries - Joining Tradition With Today

$879 plus $329 for the accessory kit. Phew! :fie:


----------



## Big Buford (May 15, 2008)

kolias said:


> Nice work Greg
> 
> When you get your Mortisepal, please post some pictures
> 
> ...


Thanks Nicholas!
Since loosing my old shop and tools I made it a habit to take pictures of every stage of building my new shop from the slab up and pictures of each tool I buy. My wife wanted to make an ongoing photo album of all this.
When the mortise pal gets here I will photograph it and post the pictures of my newest toy.
Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

JUst a add a note to the post 

Trap ( a member ) made one to get around the high price of the Pal jig.

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/8240-home-brew-mortise-pal.html
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/7667-mortise-pal-jig.html
Router Forums - View Single Post - Mortise & Tenon Jig for the Plunge Router
Image Gallery


=====


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

pretty ridiculous pricing on the mortise pal. i swear as soon as people stop paying outrageous prices for these tools the prices will start to come down. that thing shouldnt cost more then $50

i have plans to make one as trap did but i was planning to amke my own templates, i figure my total cost will be about $10


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Mike Gager said:


> pretty ridiculous pricing on the mortise pal. i swear *as soon as people stop paying outrageous prices for these tools the prices will start to come down*. that thing shouldnt cost more then $50
> 
> i have plans to make one as trap did but i was planning to amke my own templates, i figure my total cost will be about $10


Or, when those darned factory workers go back to making $0.25/hour for a lazy 14-hour day.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Ralph that's a real beauty jig but the price of it? wow......

Thank you, it's nice to know what is out there

Nicolas


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

Ralph Barker said:


> Or, when those darned factory workers go back to making $0.25/hour for a lazy 14-hour day.



the thing is IF the mortise pal is made in a factory, i suspect the workers there probably ARE getting paid $0.25 an hour!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Mike Gager said:


> the thing is IF the mortise pal is made in a factory, i suspect the workers there probably ARE getting paid $0.25 an hour!


Their site does indicate, however, that it's made in the USA. So, we're talking about at least minimum wage, of not union scale for production, and a similar cost base for materials suppliers. 

DIY jigs are more economical - as long as we don't pay ourselves for our time.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

Ralph Barker said:


> Their site does indicate, however, that it's made in the USA. So, we're talking about at least minimum wage, of not union scale for production, and a similar cost base for materials suppliers.
> 
> DIY jigs are more economical - as long as we don't pay ourselves for our time.


ok thats cool however how many of these things can they possibly be selling? i bet its just 1 or 2 guys in the back room throwing these together. probably the same guys that answer phones and emails. its not like their customer base is in the thousands


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the 2" and 3" versions, all I can say is...these are the best jigs I've ever had, mortise pal is the best for loose tenon joinery...I have used it in ways that are not in the manual, yet, with incredible results.


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

BTW, I got the 3" with a great discount, just because I did purchase the 2" few weeks before the "release" of the 3", so I did not expend my money “twice”. Mortise pal customer service is great!!!


----------

